# Queen Elizabeth Battleships



## John Tremelling (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi,

I have a decrepit lead 1200 waterline Tremo model of 1937-40, bought as Malaya, which I had intended to refit as Valiant, however I note that the foredeck breakwater appears to differ from models which I have seen of other QE's. I cannot find a photo or plan of this detail anywhere, does anyone know if Malaya differed from her sisters in this detail?

Thanks,

John T


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi John,
From various photos the breakwaters of all the five sisterships were very similar, what may make them appear different was what appears to be removable sections on the outer edges of the breakwater for what I guess would be for access purposes
Steve


----------



## John Tremelling (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks Steve.

John T


----------



## elinge (Jun 27, 2009)

You may got some information and pictures about "Malaya" at this links:

http://ww2db.com/ship_spec.php?ship_id=331

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMS_Malaya

http://www.acepilots.com/ships/malaya.html

http://www.battleships-cruisers.co.uk/malaya.htm

You may obtain the same information about the QE and the others battleships of her class looking in Internet using Google and yhe words (battleship (QE,Barham, etc) photos"


----------

